# 1965 Tepest Wagon trim code 208-91



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

*1965 Tempest Wagon trim code 208-91*

Can someone help me decode trim code 208-91?

I'm trying to prepare for interior paint and am not sure if the interior blue color is code "B" Blue Charcoal. I found this site...
1965 PONTIAC TEMPEST Information Specifications Resources Pictures
and it describes the interior paint as:
Dark Blue
Lucite® Code - 9172LH (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9194LH (flat)

or, are these the same as the blue charcoal just with flatening agents in the paint?

Also, was the plastic guage suround painted the same Flat sheen as the top half of the dash or is it a totally different shade of blue?


----------

